# Looking for snowshoe hares



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello Michigan rabbit hunters,

I live in North Carolina and I have a question on where to find snowshoe hares. I'm thinking about coming up north over Christmas to visit my dad and family. I have beagles. Are there still decent snowshoe hunting around Houghton Lake, Roscommon area? I thought it might be fun to bring the dogs and chase these bunnies for a few days while I'm in Michigan. I'm not going to the U.P., don't want wolves eating my dogs. But northern lower would work for a few days.

Any feed back would be greatly appreciated. PM me if you want.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's hare around there in pockets. Haven't been in a couple years, populations cycle pretty extreme so it can be feast or famine. 

Those hare run a long long ways before they circle back


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Hit some state land & give it a try. U got nothing to lose.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

how far up the state do you have to go to start finding snow shoes ?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I think they are all hiding in coyote bellies..

N of M-72 is best IMHO


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

There is so much state land up there that you will probably have a good chance to get some if you gave it a shot.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Look for young pine plantations, cut over aspen, cedar and tag alder swamps. I live an hour or so north of the locale you mention for your dad and I have to say hares continue to be down around here. Most places have more cottontail than snowshoe, but they are trying to make a comeback, slowly. Very slowly.


----------



## fjm3 (May 22, 2012)

we used to cross beagles with blue ticks as beagles didn't handle deeper snow too well. we liked the pine plantations.

lotsa luck
.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. Still exploring my options. My dad lives in Midland Co. so can cottontail hunt there some. Would still like to travel north for the big bunnies for a day or two.


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

fjm3 said:


> we used to cross beagles with blue ticks as beagles didn't handle deeper snow too well. we liked the pine plantations.
> 
> lotsa luck
> .


I'm looking for beagle / blue tick or beagle walker mix pups myself for this same reason ! Do you know where I might be able to find one ?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I PM'd you.


----------

